# New Racing Bike $2K Max Budget



## erdoc1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi All - have been studying threads and lurking for some time now. I am training for a sprint triathlon later this summer after being just a runner for the last few years. My last sprint tri was in 2011, for which my husband bought us matching Fuji Absolute 2.0 hybrid bikes. They were dirt cheap at Performance and are ideal for the lumpy bike paths near my house. It's also great for the "mommy brick" days where I trailer my 4 year old and then run after her while she's on her scooter. The Fuji keeps me in a relatively upright position though and is suboptimal for racing. 

I have been looking at a 2012 Cervelo RS at my LBS for $1899, but am also shopping around. Thinking about the Specialized Dolce Elite and a Felt F75. Both are available locally. I am interested in getting at least a 105 gruppo because I'm rolling with Tiagra now and it's not as smooth as I'd like.

Wondering what the more experienced riders suggest I check out. I live in Northeast Ohio and travel frequently to Buffalo, NY to visit family.


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

The bikes you're looking at will all be very close in components, so make your decision based on these factors:

How well does the bike fit you?
How does it feel on a test ride?
Is the bike at a shop that you're comfortable going back to?
Is this a bike that will make you daydream about riding?


----------



## erdoc1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Cyclo-phile said:


> The bikes you're looking at will all be very close in components, so make your decision based on these factors:
> 
> How well does the bike fit you?
> How does it feel on a test ride?
> ...


Thank you - that's great advice. It's tough trying to sort out all the different options available though. There are no fewer than 5 LBS within a 30 minute drive, all of which have their fans. At each shop, there's a LOT of bike options. It's kind of overwhelming.


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

Well, you have a great budget, so you should get a lot of bike. When you are shopping, think about he future, sprint tris a run the gamut of bikes, but once you aim for longer distance, if you primarily race or ride, you are going to have different needs. Make sure you are shopping with the future mind.


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

The Dolce has relaxed geometry, the RS is supposed to be race geometry, yet comfortable for endurance. 

But, everyone feels different on a given bike. How strong a rider are you? The RS will be stiffer, which can be quite jarring for a newer or smaller cyclist. For me, a stiffer bike is actually more comfortable (I'm a mesomorph, though). I'm also more comfortable in a more aggressive position, but that's not true of everyone. 

Have you actually ridden either?


----------



## erdoc1 (Jun 28, 2013)

No, I am trying to pull together a short list of bikes to try out so that I can be better-informed when I got to the LBS. Today I went shopping and the salesman kept steering me to a pastel ladybike that surprisingly was below the budget I quoted him. I don't think he heard a word that I said about what I wanted and what my goals for the bike were. Needless to say, I'm not going back.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

erdoc1 said:


> No, I am trying to pull together a short list of bikes to try out so that I can be better-informed when I got to the LBS. Today I went shopping and the salesman kept steering me to a pastel ladybike that surprisingly was below the budget I quoted him. I don't think he heard a word that I said about what I wanted and what my goals for the bike were. Needless to say, I'm not going back.


I hate when that happens. 

If you're still looking, check out the Orbea women's bike. They're quite good.


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

erdoc1 said:


> Thank you - that's great advice. It's tough trying to sort out all the different options available though. There are no fewer than 5 LBS within a 30 minute drive, all of which have their fans. At each shop, there's a LOT of bike options. It's kind of overwhelming.


Lots of great values available on-line ... no tax and free shipping :thumbsup:

*Shimano 105, 20 Speed Kestrel RT1000 Carbon $1,649*
Save up to 60% off new Road Bikes, Roadbikes - Kestrel RT1000










*Shimano Ultegra Carbon Fiber Kestrel Road Evoke 2.0 $1,799*
2011 Kestrel Talon Road Bicycles with Shimano Ultegra group


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Not sure if you are still looking, but htere are lots of bikes in that price range, but not most don't do it all well, so I would say a big factor would be where do you want to place your emphasis (aero, comfort, weight, etc.). I like the Flet Z4 (or Z5) and think it's a great value or the racier Felt F5. The nice thing about Felt is that they have a women's specific line as well. Specialized has the Amira and Ruby as well. All are good options depending what you are looking for. Here's a few links below:

ZW4 - Felt Bicycles

Specialized Bicycle Components

Specialized Bicycle Components

Specialized Bicycle Components

Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## dkilburn (Aug 1, 2009)

Good Morning,
I suggest road testing Specialized Ruby, but I really like Specialized.
Now that it is near or into the end of the model year you may find a 2013 vs. 2014. Some shops have a discount as the year changes over, leftover stock if you can live with a leftover. 
Make sure you get the correct fit. The correct size is very important.
Again, I prefer Specialized. 

.


----------

